# Cultivos rentables (en el interior de Murcia)



## Det (27 Ago 2011)

En la zona de Caravaca concretamente, con inviernos fríos y veranos calurosos. Como es un clima parecido al de algunas zonas del interior de España, imagino que habrá alguien que sepa orientarme.

El terreno tiene unas catorce hectáreas de regadío y se puede poner riego por goteo.

Los cultivos tradicionales son almendros y albaricoqueros (además de los cereales) con riego tradicional a manta, pero ahora han hecho la modernización de regadíos y están roturando muchos campos y plantando otros frutales de hueso como melocotoneros (creo) y vides (no sé qué variedades)

Hace poco me han ofrecido 850 euros por hectárea para poner frutales de hueso, contrato a 20 años. Así que rentabilidad parece que se le puede sacar.

Estoy pensando en plantar mucha variedadad de frutales ecológicos y vender directamente al cliente, que es un negocio que por allí no he visto todavía.

Si alguien es de la zona y se quiere poner en contacto conmigo por privado, agradeceré sugerencias y también proyectos de negocio en común.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Sep 2011)

Yo miraría plantar bosques naturales para luego vender la madera, es una inversión a largo plazo, pero si dispones de otra fuente de ingresos es una opción a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Det (9 Sep 2011)

Gracias por contestar, lo de los bosques es una opción que me planteo. Ahora mismo tengo treinta años y los alquilar las tierras hasta los cincuenta me parece como regalarlas hasta casi la jubilación. 

si hay alguien que tenga algún negocio de bosques naturales o venta de frutas/hortalizas al publico directamente, o conoce a alguien que lo tenga y puede decirme si le va bien o mal, los inconvenientes, me vendría bien saberlo


----------



## Ozymandias (10 Sep 2011)

La finca tiene montaña?

Has pensado en una cantera de Mármol?


----------



## palodearia (10 Sep 2011)

Ozymandias dijo:


> La finca tiene montaña?
> 
> Has pensado en una cantera de Mármol?



Que la finca sea tuya no te capacita para abrir una cantera (por lo menos legalmente). Necesitas un permiso de exploración y hacer los distintos estudios geológicos. Si sale que es rentable hay que presentar el plan de explotación, obtener permisos ambientales y presentar también un plan de restauración al cierre.


----------



## Ozymandias (10 Sep 2011)

palodearia dijo:


> Que la finca sea tuya no te capacita para abrir una cantera (por lo menos legalmente). Necesitas un permiso de exploración y hacer los distintos estudios geológicos. Si sale que es rentable hay que presentar el plan de explotación, obtener permisos ambientales y presentar también un plan de restauración al cierre.



Es evidente, pero es más evidente que previo a solicitar el "permiso de exploración" le recomiendo primero solicitar un "permiso de investigación" e ir al grano directamente, cosa que se puede hacer. comentaba el tema del mármol porque en esa zona hay mucho material de ese tipo, no comentaba el tema de la cantera por la propiedad o no de la finca...


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Sep 2011)

--La rentabilidad de hoy puede que sea la ruina de mañana hamijo.


----------



## palodearia (11 Sep 2011)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Es evidente, pero es más evidente que previo a solicitar el "permiso de exploración" le recomiendo primero solicitar un "permiso de investigación" e ir al grano directamente, cosa que se puede hacer. comentaba el tema del mármol porque en esa zona hay mucho material de ese tipo, no comentaba el tema de la cantera por la propiedad o no de la finca...



A lo que tú llamas permiso de investigación es lo que yo he llamado permiso de exploración.

De todas formas el asunto de rocas ornamentales y áridos, con la caida de la construcción está en general bastante por los suelos. Además de que una cantera requiere una alta inversión, especialmente si uno no tiene ni idea del tema. Pero vamos, que lo primero sería ir al mapa del IGME y mirar qué hay en su finca...


----------



## Ozymandias (19 Sep 2011)

palodearia dijo:


> A lo que tú llamas permiso de investigación es lo que yo he llamado permiso de exploración.
> 
> De todas formas el asunto de rocas ornamentales y áridos, con la caida de la construcción está en general bastante por los suelos. Además de que una cantera requiere una alta inversión, especialmente si uno no tiene ni idea del tema. Pero vamos, que lo primero sería ir al mapa del IGME y mirar qué hay en su finca...



Ya pero petróleo no creo que encuentre, el tema de la roca ornamental puede exportarse, el árido casi que no, el problema de la exportación de la roca ornamental está en el elevado precio del € respecto al dollar.

Si es zona canterable puede iniciar el proyecto y luego colocarlo cuando tenga los permisos, al zulo'style...


----------



## nemo4 (20 Sep 2011)

Los albaricoqueros es una muy buena opcion, no requieren decicacion completa ni nada de eso. No se si tienes muchos gastos, pero con 14 has te permite vivir del albaricoque.

Esa finca te puede producir unas 100 toneladas de albaricoque (La cosecha regional de albaricoque aumentará en más de un 8% a pesar de las heladas - Agro Regin - Suplemento agrario, ganadero y de desarrollo rural - Laverdad.es)

Eso son unos ingresos de unos 40.000 €/año


----------



## forestal92 (20 Sep 2011)

Rentabilidad lo veo chungo...
Si no tienes mucha idea de agricultura ,es decir, que no has manejado plantaciones comerciales con el tema burocratico, mercado y agrario que conlleva, te aconsejo que lo plantes con arboles rusticos que no necesiten de mucho mantenimiento, pero que vayan tirando en esa zona dificil.

Puedes poner cosas variadas para autoconsumo, o venta de produccion a nivel local. Higueras, frutales de hueso, azufaifos, unos olivos para consumo propio de aceite, etc.

Tambien puedes arriesgarte con una plantacion de nogales si tienes riego, se venden bastante bien y caras. 
Al ser fruto seco es mucho mas facil de manejar y almacenar que la fruta fresca. Pero una plantacion de nogales si requiere de *saber mucho y de experiencia* de cuidados, poda, eleccion de variedad, etc. 

En murcia se daria muy bien el Argan (De hecho hay un unico ejemplar aislado silvestre en la region, que se considera autoctono y esta rodeado por unas excavaciones para tema inmobiliario...), del que se extrae en marruecos un cotizado aceite considerado como uno de los producto milagro. Me pregunto si las farmaceuticas se interesarian por una produccion de varias hectareas. 
Eso si, tarda bastante en crecer, pero es muy resistente a la sequia, incluso soporta ser arbol forrajero para las cabras.

El ultimo argan de murcia, al borde de unas obras de construccion, para echarse a llorar:













Blog SEBICOP: El único ejemplar murciano de Argán, en peligro


----------



## favelados (20 Sep 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> Tambien puedes arriesgarte con una plantacion de nogales si tienes riego, se venden bastante bien y caras.
> Al ser fruto seco es mucho mas facil de manejar y almacenar que la fruta fresca. Pero una plantacion de nogales si requiere de *saber mucho y de experiencia* de cuidados, poda, eleccion de variedad, etc.
> 
> En murcia se daria muy bien el Argan (De hecho hay algunos silvestres), del que se extrae en marruecos un cotizado aceite considerado como uno de los producto milagro. *Me pregunto si las farmaceuticas se interesarian* por una produccion de varias hectareas.
> Eso si, tarda bastante en crecer, pero es muy resistente a la sequia, incluso soporta ser arbol forrajero para las cabras:



Puede vender la producción directamente al consumidor , de hecho creo que sería mas facil de colocar que casi cualquier otra

I


----------



## nefernef (20 Sep 2011)

14 hectáreas de regadío es una patata. Demasiado para poder llevarlo tú solo en fines de semana, y demasiado poco para contratar a alguien o vivir de ello solamente. (Y te lo digo desde la experiencia de tener un terreno de extensión similar). En cuanto a lo de 20 años de arrendamiento, me parece un plazo excesivo, en ese periodo pueden pasar muchas cosas y variar mucho los precios (y si varían a tu favor, te dejarán colgado igual. 7 años sería mucho más adecuado)

Los de Anse llevan proyectos de comercialización de agricultura ecológica a nivel regional. Puedes preguntar allí. Pero haz cuentas de que cuanta más variedad de cultivos tengas, más trabajo te costará.

(Hay cooperativas que llevan distintos productos ecológicos también, pero no conozco a ninguna buena como para recomendarla, en realidad funcionan igual de mal que las de vivienda).


----------



## España1 (20 Sep 2011)

ni idea, por decir algo...

Pawlonia?


----------



## Viricida (20 Sep 2011)

:: precisamente hace poco he visto en el Mercadona de Astillero un gel de ducha o algo así con Argán, que no sabía yo lo que era.


----------



## forestal92 (20 Sep 2011)

favelados dijo:


> Puede vender la producción directamente al consumidor , de hecho creo que sería mas facil de colocar que casi cualquier otra
> 
> I



Es muy posible, quiza un mini molino como los que hay para aceituna valdria para extraerlo. Ademas poniendoles goteo y abono seguro que tiran como olivos.





TrueBilman dijo:


> :: precisamente hace poco he visto en el Mercadona de Astillero un gel de ducha o algo así con Argán, que no sabía yo lo que era.



Bueno un gel barato no creo que haya olido mucho el argan. Ten en cuenta que solo se produce en marruecos, y principalmente de forma artesanal. Tambien sirve como aceite de cocina, con *3 veces la vitamina E* del de oliva y numerosas propiedades culinarias y nutricionales.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/robergarci/4599204768/" title="Molino manual.Aceite de Argan por robergarci, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3391/4599204768_261ca95204_z.jpg" width="450" height="600" alt="Molino manual.Aceite de Argan"></a>


----------



## pimpampum_borrado (20 Sep 2011)

Gracias por las aportaciones al hilo.

A ti forestal se te ve muy puesto en el tema... ¿que piensas sobre plantar trufa?
Se vende cara a restaurantes, ¿no?

Un colega me comentó que hay que plantar los árboles y esperar diez años para empezar a sacar algo de trufa...

Sería para plantar por la zona de Tarragona, que si no voy errado parece ser buena zona.

Un saludo!!! Y perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## forestal92 (21 Sep 2011)

pimpampum dijo:


> Gracias por las aportaciones al hilo.
> 
> A ti forestal se te ve muy puesto en el tema... ¿que piensas sobre plantar trufa?
> Se vende cara a restaurantes, ¿no?
> ...



Aqui tienes un articulo de la junta de aragon sobre el tema:

http://www.cita-aragon.es/pub/documentos/documentos_Triptico_trufas_CITA_d66f7585.pdf

Bueno eso conlleva un estudio previo del suelo, clima, etc. No se dan en cualquier sitio..

Luego esta el tema de esperar, ya te digo que 10 años me parece muy poco. Los quercus, que son los que se micorrizan con trufa, tienen crecimiento muy lento, y ultimamente estan apareciendo enfermedades que se los cepillan o los dejan tocados, como la seca de la encina, aunque esta por ejemplo no suele afectar en suelos calizos, que es donde va la trufa...

Mucho tiempo y resultados futuros para nada seguros. Como al hongo no le guste el sitio.... 
Es algo apto para el que tenga un terreno que no va a aprovechar y quiera reforestar. En ese caso si se cumplen los requerimientos de la trufa, porsupuesto que seria interesante que plante arboles micorrizados.


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2011)

el argan ese no creo que sea rentable ..lo esta promocionado ahora pero es un gel incluso peor que otros ,es como aceite por lo que te quedas aceitado ..yo compre el de revlon que se supone es mejor que el de mercadona y me parece que me dio alergia...

el que es bueno es el de jojoba..

apostar por una filfa de moda ....no se ..tu veras...


----------



## forestal92 (21 Sep 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> el argan ese no creo que sea rentable ..lo esta promocionado ahora pero es un gel incluso peor que otros ,es como aceite por lo que te quedas aceitado ..yo compre el de revlon que se supone es mejor que el de mercadona y me parece que me dio alergia...
> 
> el que es bueno es el de jojoba..
> 
> apostar por una filfa de moda ....no se ..tu veras...



Me parece que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas, sin acritud.

El aceite de argan se usa desde hace milenios para tratar multitud de problemas de la piel asi como alimento. Ademas, se esta poniendo de moda en USA.
Ese gel que dices *no habra ni olido el argan*, mas que nada por el precio de recoleccion, transporte y elaboracion.

Una simple crema con 10 por ciento de aceite de argan cuesta 34 euros. y una botella de 50ml de aceite BIO cuesta unos 20 euros.

Crema Argan

Aceite de Argán 100% Puro *Bio Natural | ACEITE DE ARGAN


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> Me parece que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas, sin acritud.
> 
> El aceite de argan se usa desde hace milenios para tratar multitud de problemas de la piel asi como alimento. Ademas, se esta poniendo de moda en USA.
> Ese gel que dices *no habra ni olido el argan*, mas que nada por el precio de recoleccion, transporte y elaboracion.
> ...



no tendre mucha ida , pero lo que si se es que hay mucho gilipollas suelto...

si revlon dice qu lleva argan ..es q lleva argan....revlon no es el mrcadona...

si est aceite d argan tiene vitamina e ok ...la vitamina e se sintetiza desde hace muchos años , no hay problema en echar vitamina e a una crema en la proporcion que quieras..

pero el argan este llvara mas mierdas que la vitamina e ..a mi me produjo alergia..


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2011)

Argan oil contains:[citation needed]
44% Oleic acid
30% Alpha-linolenic acid
12% Palmitic acid
6% Stearidonic acid
5% Linoleic acid
3% Myristic acid



todo esto se pued hacer , no tiene nada de unico..de hecho el 40%
es aceite de oliva...

el myristico es un alergeno por eso m dio reaccion..


----------



## cruel e inhumano (21 Sep 2011)

Bueno y qué tal arbustos o hierbas aromáticas para perfumería?
Lavanda, y eso?


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2011)

las aromaticas se cotizan ...ahora ..yo ni puta idea de si se dan en es terreno...


----------



## favelados (21 Sep 2011)

Lo que tienes que mirar es el INCI, si lleva Argán normalmente lo encontrarás en último lugar justo antes de los componentes de los aceites esenciales. Los ingredientes se enumeran siempre de mayor a menor proporción. Es cualitativo no estan obligados a declarar la cantidad. En la practica pueden utilizar perfectamente 1ml por cada 50 litros de producto si les apetece.

Pero ese ml es de Argán o no? en la práctica la empresa se cubre las espaldas con un albarán de compra. Ellos justifican que han comprado Argán al proveedor x y la responsabilidad es del proveedor...

Lo que te ha dado alergia puede ser cualquier otra cosa, por cierto la cosmética del Mercadona es para chonis y va hasta arriba de tóxicos y mierdas diversas, los burbujistas compramos en el Aldi o en el Lidl.

En cuanto a si esta de moda o está burbujeado... bueno, de eso se trata de que te lo quiten de las manos... qué mas da... irónicamente en la zona ya se cultiva almendra o albaricoque y solo tiene que comprar un molino y comprar huesos a los vecinos para producir aceite de albaricoque, el problema es que va a tener mas competencia y no va a poder clavar el mismo precio...

Para las aromáticas lo mismo, añadir valor: vender extractos directamente al consumidor... si tiene que vender materia prima se va a comer los costes de recolección y puede que no le compense lo que le paguen...


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2011)

> Lo que te ha dado alergia puede ser cualquier otra cosa, por cierto la cosmética del Mercadona es para chonis y va hasta arriba de tóxicos y mierdas diversas, los burbujistas compramos en el Aldi o en el Lidl.




que no era gel del mierdadona que era gel revlon ...mercadona lo copio de revlon seguramnte y le echa aceite de motor..


----------



## Det (22 Sep 2011)

nemo4 dijo:


> Los albaricoqueros es una muy buena opcion, no requieren decicacion completa ni nada de eso. No se si tienes muchos gastos, pero con 14 has te permite vivir del albaricoque.
> 
> Esa finca te puede producir unas 100 toneladas de albaricoque (La cosecha regional de albaricoque aumentará en más de un 8% a pesar de las heladas - Agro Regin - Suplemento agrario, ganadero y de desarrollo rural - Laverdad.es)
> 
> Eso son unos ingresos de unos 40.000 €/año



Precisamente la finca antes estaba plantada con albaricoqueros (que cultivaba mi abuelo), pero cuando murió los abandonamos varios años y se acabaron secando. 

Ahora mi tío tiene una finca con albaricoqueros y dice que no le va bien; es raro que digan en LA Verdad que tienen beneficios.


----------



## Det (22 Sep 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> Rentabilidad lo veo chungo...
> Si no tienes mucha idea de agricultura ,es decir, que no has manejado plantaciones comerciales con el tema burocratico, mercado y agrario que conlleva, te aconsejo que lo plantes con arboles rusticos que no necesiten de mucho mantenimiento, pero que vayan tirando en esa zona dificil.
> 
> Puedes poner cosas variadas para autoconsumo, o venta de produccion a nivel local. Higueras, frutales de hueso, azufaifos, unos olivos para consumo propio de aceite, etc.
> ...



Había oído hablar del Argan, y de hecho hay unos vendedores de semillas del árbol en el foro de Infojardin. Lo que no sé es si resistirá bien las heladas. tengo que informarme. Lo mismo para el algarrobo que tb es muy rústico.

Quiero llenar media hectárea o una de árboles que crecen espontáneamente en los alrededores, como higueras (tengo dos variedades diferentes en mi finca a las que no les dedico absolutamente ningun cuidado y siempre me dan una producción enorme), parras, granados, almendros, etc.

Respecto a los nogales, es una opción, preguntaré por ahí a ver que tal. tambiém sirven como árboles maderables


----------



## Det (22 Sep 2011)

España1 dijo:


> ni idea, por decir algo...
> 
> Pawlonia?



Por lo que he estado leyendo, es como lo del avestruz y cosas similares, que sobre todo se enriquecen los que las promocionan.


----------



## Det (22 Sep 2011)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Bueno y qué tal arbustos o hierbas aromáticas para perfumería?
> Lavanda, y eso?



Me encantan las aromáticas y lo he pensado. Tengo un docmento con los litros de aceite esencial que rinde cada aromática de mi tierra por hectárea. Pero no conozco a nadie que se dedique a algo parecido y empezar porque sí es suicida.


----------



## forestal92 (23 Sep 2011)

Det dijo:


> Había oído hablar del Argan, y de hecho hay unos vendedores de semillas del árbol en el foro de Infojardin. Lo que no sé es si resistirá bien las heladas. tengo que informarme. Lo mismo para el algarrobo que tb es muy rústico.
> 
> Quiero llenar media hectárea o una de árboles que crecen espontáneamente en los alrededores, como higueras (tengo dos variedades diferentes en mi finca a las que no les dedico absolutamente ningun cuidado y siempre me dan una producción enorme), parras, granados, almendros, etc.
> 
> Respecto a los nogales, es una opción, preguntaré por ahí a ver que tal. tambiém sirven como árboles maderables



El algarrobo poco te va a dejar... Aunque quien sabe, lo mismo con esto del peakoil y el encarecimiento de los piensos, se matan por comprarte las algarrobas los cabreros del futuro jeje. Pero ten en cuenta que el argan tambien es arbol forrajero, del que las cabras comen los frutos, escupiendo luego las semillas. De hecho los cabreros marroquies recogen las semillas en el establo al final del dia, cuando las escupen.

Hay algarrobos macho y hembra, solo producen las hembras, aunque conviene dejar algun macho para polinizacion.
Como materia prima para consumo humano, apenas te vana dar nada.

Del tema del argan, yo empezaria plantando unos pocos en alguna zona favorable, regandolos y observando como evolucionan un año o dos. No pierden la hoja, salvo en algunas ocasiones en verano si hay mucha sequía.

Ten en cuenta que hay argan en algunas zonas altas del atlas, hasta 1500 metros de altura segun lei. Quiza seria interesante plantar semillas de esos arboles, mas que de los que crecen junto a la costa.

Aqui tienes un documento en frances de un instituto agronomico marroqui, referente al argan. Hablan de selecciones, e incluso injertos de argan:

http://www.vulgarisation.net/95.pdf


----------



## pimpampum_borrado (23 Sep 2011)

por cierto Det este hilo también puede ser de utilidad para ti:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/116457-el-rincon-del-agricultor-trucos-para-nuestras-huertas.html


----------



## forestal92 (23 Sep 2011)

Det dijo:


> Quiero llenar media hectárea o una de árboles que crecen espontáneamente en los alrededores, como higueras (tengo dos variedades diferentes en mi finca a las que no les dedico absolutamente ningun cuidado y siempre me dan una producción enorme), parras, granados, almendros, etc.
> 
> Respecto a los nogales, es una opción, preguntaré por ahí a ver que tal. tambiém sirven como árboles maderables



De la higuera lo primero es que sepas que hay hasta 30 variedades diferentes en España o mas, aunque los viveros de pueblo solo pongan higuera negra y blanca. Lo ideal es que consiguieras diferentes, segun fecha de cosecha, para ir solapando en el tiempo y disponer de higos de mayo-junio (brevas), julio, agosto, septiembre, hasta octubre.

Suele tener buena salida el tema de las brevas. La variedad mas comercial es la *Albatera*.

En murcia conoceras la higuera "verdal" de higos algo redondeados verdes, que es muy buena. A mi personalmente una de las que mas me gustan es la *Cuello de dama* (la hay de blancos, y de negros) y la *burjassot*, estas dos son verdaderos manjares. Las puedes comprar por internet.

Una muy buena tambien es la calabacita, mas de tipo meloso, que se planta en extremadura, con la que se hacen los higos secos.

Lamentablemente, han tenido que ser los americanos y franceses quienes pongan en valor y comercialicen todas nuestras variedades locales, mientras aqui casi han desaparecido:

Figs 4 Fun Varietal Information

Welcome to Adriano's World of Fig Varieties

Del tema de nogales maderables, no te lo aconsejo mucho. Yo tengo unos plantados, pero tienen alguna plaga, se necesitan de mas años de los que te indican para llegar a cortarse, y no son ninguna panacea.

Yo pondria mejor de produccion de nuez, injertados, solo si tienes goteo claro.


----------



## nefernef (23 Sep 2011)

Det dijo:


> Me encantan las aromáticas y lo he pensado. Tengo un docmento con los litros de aceite esencial que rinde cada aromática de mi tierra por hectárea. Pero no conozco a nadie que se dedique a algo parecido y empezar porque sí es suicida.



A lo mejor podrías tantear por aquí. Proveedores de aceites esenciales en Murcia

En Murcia hay muchas empresas que se dedican a la destilación y comercialización de aceites esenciales de los más variados pelajes y tamaños.


----------



## España1 (23 Sep 2011)

otra propuesta al tuntún: Azafrán, a 4mil eurazos el kilo


----------



## forestal92 (23 Sep 2011)

España1 dijo:


> otra propuesta al tuntún: Azafrán, a 4mil eurazos el kilo



España apenas produce ya azafran, viene casi todo de paises como Iran, donde tienen tradicion, y mano de obra mas barata (requiere mucha mano de obra).

*Solo el 0,8% de la especia que se vende se ha cultivado en La Mancha - La mayor parte procede de Irán, pero se etiqueta como nacional *


----------



## España1 (25 Sep 2011)

forestal92 dijo:


> España apenas produce ya azafran, viene casi todo de paises como Iran, donde tienen tradicion, y mano de obra mas barata (requiere mucha mano de obra).
> 
> *Solo el 0,8% de la especia que se vende se ha cultivado en La Mancha - La mayor parte procede de Irán, pero se etiqueta como nacional *



Luego él que invente la máquina capaz de separar el azafrán... Se forra! :baba:


----------



## Agropecuario (28 Sep 2011)

Det dijo:


> ... y empezar porque sí es suicida.



Tu lo has dicho ... no tienes mucha experiencia por lo que primero empieza por algo fácil y que se adapte bien a la zona, yo empezaría por un cereal ecológico, tienen bastante demanda, sobre todo la paja, esto para el invierno y luego lo puedes alternar con una hortaliza en verano, por ejemplo brocoli, bastante rustico y resistente, y siempre tiene salida, como mínimo como cultivo convencional. A esto yo le dedicaria unas 10 Has.

El resto, 4 Has; si quieres dedícalas a experimentos, pero al menos ten algo seguro.

¿Has pensado en ganadería?

Si necesitas algo mas, privado, soy de Murcia y conozco "algo" el tema


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Sep 2011)

agropecuario dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho ... no tienes mucha experiencia por lo que primero empieza por algo fácil y que se adapte bien a la zona, yo empezaría por un cereal ecológico, tienen bastante demanda, sobre todo la paja, esto para el invierno y luego lo puedes alternar con una hortaliza en verano, por ejemplo brocoli, bastante rustico y resistente, y siempre tiene salida, como mínimo como cultivo convencional. A esto yo le dedicaria unas 10 Has.
> 
> El resto, 4 Has; si quieres dedícalas a experimentos, pero al menos ten algo seguro.
> 
> ...



El cereal ecológico y todo lo ecológico lo veo.
El brocoli en verano ruina total y cultivo convencional mas aun!

Se de lo que hablo estoy en el sector. lo único que es rentable hoy en día con la crisis que tenemos son los productos ecológicos, eso si necesitaras bastante dedicación a ello, dependiendo del producto que elijas.


----------



## MariscosRecio (2 Oct 2011)

Que te parece la Marihuana! lo único malo son las consecuencias legales!


E.P.|LAOPINIONDEMURCIA.ES La Guardia Civil, la Policía Nacional y el Servicio de Vigilancia Aduanera (SVA) han realizado una operación que se ha saldado con tres detenciones y la intervención de 2.600 kilogramos de marihuana, la mayor cantidad decomisada en la Región de Murcia, según ha informado en rueda de prensa el delegado del Gobierno, Rafael González Tovar.

El operativo comenzó hace días, pero culminó este miércoles, con la detención de las tres personas, presuntamente relacionadas con el operativo, aunque la operación sigue abierta.

El delegado se ha felicitado porque ha sido "un nuevo éxito policial al que nos tienen habituados las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, un golpe al narcotráfico y a quienes se dedican a introducir esa porquería en nuestra sociedad".

El delegado ha mostrado su esperanza en que "se llegue hasta la raíz en la operación, y que se salde con el éxito con el que se ha iniciado esa operación".
Intervienen el mayor alijo de marihuana hallado en la Región - La Opinión de Murcia


----------

